# Loperamide (Imodium) How many do you take?



## alyce (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi! I'm new here, I have had D predominant IBS since my early teenage years. How many Loperamide (Imodium) do you take per day?I take 8-11 per day, I normally have to take about 5 or 6 at a time to see things slow down, and then 1 or 2 at a time after that until the D stops. I have taken 11 today and the D still hasn't stopped. Has anyone used diphenoxylate hydrochloride with atropine sulfate? I tried these but the doctor didn't give me any repeats so I would come back and see her - I still havent been back and have gone back to Loperamide. I will be going back on Friday to get another script I think. I took 2 tablets 3-4 times per day (maintenance dose) and although it didn't send the D to a screeching halt like Loperamide after a few days I found I wasn't running to the toilet halfway though doing the grocery shopping which was a plus! I swear the people that work at my local supermarket think I'm a serious shoplifter or something because I'm constantly deserting my half filled shopping trolley to power-walk to the toilet!The Diphenoxylate is an Opiate and crosses the brain barrier, while Loperamide doesn't enter the brain. But the upside with Diphenoxylate is that apparently it doesnt lose its effectiveness like Loperamide. For that week it was the first time I felt normal-ish again in a long time, besides the pain. Neither of these meds help the awful cramping pain and the constant aching/ nausea I have. Just interested in what others use in the way of meds!!happy to have found this group! i can finally talk about my secret!edit: does anyone else get extremely hot and sweaty and have hot flashes when they have a flare up? ive been having a really bad few months and feeling extremely hot and sweating like a pig, as well as having hot flashes. its so embarrasing!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I think the diphenoxylate is Lomotil? I had less success with lomotil than imodium,in fact no success!I used to take 12-16 imodium a day in doses of 4 but figured that if i had to take that many then there must be something better.I now take codeine phosphate 2 tablets 3 times a day and if i feel i need more i will take a dose of 4 imodium instead of more codeine,which are opiate based and can be habit forming but thats another story.


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

alyce said:


> Hi! I'm new here, I have had D predominant IBS since my early teenage years. How many Loperamide (Imodium) do you take per day?I take 8-11 per day, I normally have to take about 5 or 6 at a time to see things slow down, and then 1 or 2 at a time after that until the D stops. I have taken 11 today and the D still hasn't stopped. Has anyone used diphenoxylate hydrochloride with atropine sulfate? I tried these but the doctor didn't give me any repeats so I would come back and see her - I still havent been back and have gone back to Loperamide. I will be going back on Friday to get another script I think. I took 2 tablets 3-4 times per day (maintenance dose) and although it didn't send the D to a screeching halt like Loperamide after a few days I found I wasn't running to the toilet halfway though doing the grocery shopping which was a plus! I swear the people that work at my local supermarket think I'm a serious shoplifter or something because I'm constantly deserting my half filled shopping trolley to power-walk to the toilet!The Diphenoxylate is an Opiate and crosses the brain barrier, while Loperamide doesn't enter the brain. But the upside with Diphenoxylate is that apparently it doesnt lose its effectiveness like Loperamide. For that week it was the first time I felt normal-ish again in a long time, besides the pain. Neither of these meds help the awful cramping pain and the constant aching/ nausea I have. Just interested in what others use in the way of meds!!happy to have found this group! i can finally talk about my secret!edit: does anyone else get extremely hot and sweaty and have hot flashes when they have a flare up? ive been having a really bad few months and feeling extremely hot and sweating like a pig, as well as having hot flashes. its so embarrasing!


hi alyce...i take imodium advanced but i try to avoid becoming totally dependent on them because i keep thinking... where will this go in one or two or three years of use and if i take too many now then i will have no options... so be careful, i stopped taking the imodium for about a month because my 10mg of paxil was finally showing some results so now when i need the imodium from time to time....just one pill works again. ....on the other hand what is your diet....are you on a restricted regime....yes hot and sweaty when i am doing my intestinal draining, which usually means 3-4 sessions in the bathroom over a 1 or two hour period each morning.... usually the sweat breakout is my clue that things are percolating down there and i should get ready to run.... it makes me feel a bit weak as well like my blood pressure has dropped. maitland


----------



## AmiL (Jan 6, 2012)

Hiya, I used to take 3-4 a day every day but then i quit smoking and cut out dairy and I noticed this amount was actually making me consipated and in pain. So now i take 1 imodium a day, 2 at a push if i'm really bad in the morning, or if i have a long journey ahead or somethign I will find stressful and this actually makes me feel fine. Such a low dose still works (on me) and doesn't constipate me


----------



## harrietgate (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Alyce,Like you I needed larger and larger doses of Imodium, but have now reached the point where they are no longer effective. I take 2 Lomotil and 2 Buscopan for pain when I am in the throes of the attack. My next line of attack is probiotics. Good luck and welcome, and Happy Australia Day (for yesterday!).


----------

